# Scooter = Death wish?



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay....last question for today I promise!! (the mods will be kicking me off here soon for posting too many questions!! )

I was thinking......I don't drive (I have been learning recently which is a bit annoying), and cant get a provisional for 6 months. 

Would a scooter be a good or bad idea?! And.....do I need some sort of licence? Or would my UK provisional do?

Are the drivers crazy? Would it be a death wish?!!


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

two words - Death wish 

maybe you should have set up a vote it would have been interesting!

I have been driving for many years and have never seen so many shockingly bad drivers in one place add this to the state of the roads i would suggest a tank


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> two words - Death wish
> 
> maybe you should have set up a vote it would have been interesting!
> 
> I have been driving for many years and have never seen so many shockingly bad drivers in one place add this to the state of the roads i would suggest a tank


Yup I agree. A tank sounds like a good idea to me. A scooter however is great idea if you are fed up of living.


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Hehe....thats that idea scrapped then. 

So how much will a tank set me back then?!!! lol

Awww, was quite excited about scootering around the island (must keep reminding myself - NOT GOING ON HOLIDAY!!), ah well. Buses it is then!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Hehe....thats that idea scrapped then.
> 
> So how much will a tank set me back then?!!! lol
> 
> Awww, was quite excited about scootering around the island (must keep reminding myself - NOT GOING ON HOLIDAY!!), ah well. Buses it is then!


Just incase you were still secretly hankering... scooter = DEATH WISH  I know everyone will agree that the drivers here are a bit insane and the roads are bad too. 

I've no idea what the public transport is like in Nicosia. You can go exploring with your flat mates!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Hehe....thats that idea scrapped then.
> 
> So how much will a tank set me back then?!!! lol
> 
> Awww, was quite excited about scootering around the island (must keep reminding myself - NOT GOING ON HOLIDAY!!), ah well. Buses it is then!


just make sure the bus driver dosnt spend the whole time chatting on his mobile while hes driving


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Dont you mean chating on his mobile and crashing into scooters while hes driving p)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miles and Sue said:


> Dont you mean chating on his mobile and crashing into scooters while hes driving p)



Well at least those in bus wont end up under it 
Mind you Sue you have to admit that they are very good at manuvouring thier buses round bends while on thier mobiles and picking their noses at the same time.
They've had plenty of practice.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

TwinkleBaby said:


> Okay....last question for today I promise!! (the mods will be kicking me off here soon for posting too many questions!! )
> 
> I was thinking......I don't drive (I have been learning recently which is a bit annoying), and cant get a provisional for 6 months.
> 
> ...



There is no limit on the number of questions you can ask .... ask away! Neither Veronica or me will kick you off for that!

You can't drive abroad on a UK provisional as its only valid in the UK. You will need a Cypriot driving licence. If you have a Full British Licence then you can just exchange it for a Cypriot one, if you have a Provisional then you will need to take a driving test here. I don't know what the Cypriot driving test involves .... I do wonder!!!!!

If you want to know what driving in Cyprus is like then just sit at a set of traffic lights in any of the towns and watch! Red lights, Stop signs, yellow box junctions, yellow lines, No entry signs, pavements... what is their purpose? I suspect decoration only! 

Mind you, bad driving is not restricted to Cypriots or cars with Cypriot plates. I followed a UK registered car out of Larnaca yesterday. He caught my attention by almost hitting me when he crossed traffic lights in front of me. My lights were green, his were red. He then tailgated a bus, zigzagged round it and the car in front on the inside, stopped in the middle of a yellow box then failed to stop at the next set of red lights.... talking on his mobile phone the whole way!


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Too true Babs!

However they are very polite! Someone will always let you out. I was standing outside Papantonios the other day, waiting for the traffic to clear so I could cross to the car park. The lorry driver coming one way stopped for me as did the car coming the other, just so I could cross the road! That hasn't happened since my 20's  On the other hand I was waiting to cross at the lights on the coast road. A lorry came thundering up and cut through the shop car park so he could turn left without stopping at the lights... No concern regarding the people he would've plowed down had they been coming out of the shop.

As a pedestian or driver, you really need you wits about you


----------

